# Η Iστορία της Ελληνικής και Ξένης Ναυτιλίας - Greek and Foreign Maritime History > Ιστορικές Εταιρίες - Historic Shipping Companies >  Greek Line

## Ship's Agent

Dear Friends,

Allow me to start this thread concerning one of my favourite shipping companies of all times- GREEK LINE - a company that will be always connected to Madeira due to the tragic fire of the LAKONIA...

However this was a great company, so allow me to share with you images from my private ships postcards collEction of Greek Line portraying some great ships that this company proudly owned, as follows:-

1) Lakonia- Official on board company postcard Lakonia at Funchal.

This postcard was produced at Madeira ordered by her British operator, and was sold on the reception as a souvenir from the cruise.

2/3) ARKADIA - two official company postcards of her during her regular cruises to Madeira.

4) Official postcard of Greek Lines passenger ship BYRON.

Can somebody help me about this ship and her origins with Greek Line?

Looking forward for your comments....  :Smile: 

lakonia_Madeira.jpg

Arkadia.jpg

Arkadia by dixon.jpg

byron.jpg

----------


## Ellinis

Byron was not onwed by Greek Line. She was a transatlantic liner owned by the National Steam Nav. Co. of Greece (founded by L.Embirikos) and sometimes referred as National Greek Line or even more simply Greek Line.
It was bankrupt in the early30s and is not connected by the later Greek Line (founded by Goulandris).

Dimas, thanks for opening this thread. It seems amazing how we have forgot to do it for so long!

----------


## Ship's Agent

Good day Aris

many thanks for your comments, however one question...

If Greek Line never owned the Ss Byron, whow could they produce their card???

It is an official Greek Line postcard....hummmm wierd...

I will post soon more pics from my collection!

----------


## Ship's Agent

Dear friends,

Some more postcards from my collection and enjoy!

CANBERRA.jpg

COLUMBIA.jpg

NEA HELLAS.jpg

NEPTUNIA.jpg

NEW YORK.jpg

----------


## Ship's Agent

And some more...

 :Smile:   :Smile:   :Smile: 

NEPTUNIA BLACK HULL.jpg

OLYMPIA.jpg

QUEEN ANNA MARIA.jpg

----------


## britanis

prospekt 1965

----------


## britanis

prospekt 1965 the last sites

----------


## britanis

for smoker :Very Happy:

----------


## Squirrel

Lets not forget the Greek comedy filmed on board Olympia in the early 60s.
'To Ploio tis xaras'

----------


## TSS QUEEN ANNA MARIA

Two Greek Line brochures from my collection from the late 60's and early 70's advertising the cruises to the Caribbean islands. Both ships were very popular with N. American clientele and their Caribbean cruises very popular and usually sold out.

----------


## Egio

Καλημέρα παιδιά και χρόνια πολλά.
Ξέρει κανείς ποιος ήταν ο ιδιοκτήτης του Υ/Κ Ολύμπια;

----------


## Ellinis

Η Greek Line, ιδιοκτησίας Γουλανδρή. Για αυτό και κάποια στιγμή νηολογήθηκε στην Ανδρο.

----------


## gtogias

Μεταξύ των άλλων που φωτογράφησε ο φίλος Peter Stafford πέρασε και από την Κυνοσούρα το 1975.

Μπόλικα πλοία με κυριάρχα τα δύο τελευταία της πάλαι ποτέ ***** Line, Ολυμπία και Βασίλισσα ¶ννα Μαρία. Τουλάχιστον αυτά ταξίδεψαν, έστω και με άλλα σινιάλα για αρκετά ακόμη χρόνια:

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 87224

----------


## TSS QUEEN ANNA MARIA

Φίλε Γιώργο, το QAM αγοράστηκε σχεδόν αμέσως-λίγους μήνες μετά τον παροπλισμό του από την Carnival, το ΟΛΥΜΠΙΑ όμως παρέμεινε εκεί σε κακή κατάσταση μέχρι το 1981 που αγοράστηκε από την Sally Line. Η φωτογραφία σπανιότατη, δεν είχα δει σε άλλη φωτογραφία και τα δύο μαζί παροπλισμένα, αλλά το καθένα ξεχωριστά.

----------


## TSS QUEEN ANNA MARIA

Μία σπάνια διαφήμιση της Greek Line από το λεύκωμα του ΕΟΤ "Tourism in Greece" του 1971

greekline1971.jpg

----------


## TSS QUEEN ANNA MARIA

Μία σπάνια αφίσα της Greek Line που διαφημίζει την γραμμή της Αμερικής με το New York (πρώην Νέα Ελλάς) του DLongly από το Navi&Armatori. Νοσταλγική αλλά καμμία σχέση με το πραγματικό καράβι.
Greek_Line.jpg

----------

